# kiko and spanish goats



## sarahsboergoats (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi
I was wondering if you guys knew of any Spanish and/or Kiko breeders in IL. I'm looking to buy a Buck.
Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## Kiko's Rule (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm not sure where you are located in IL but Arcadia Valley Goats in Ironton, MO is one of the best places to buy Kikos. There website is http://www.productiongoats.com/. I highly recommend them and it would be well worth your drive. They probably have some of the best Kiko bucks in the country and have a huge selection at the right time of year.


----------

